# 8 Hours of Suffolk



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

So MASCAR had our 7th race of the season today, and while we didn't run each car for 8 hours, Shawn's track was in use for 8 hours while we ran the MT/XT class and the BeachJet main event. Great food was on offer, including a special vegetarian chili for yours truly by the hostess of the day, Kristi Molter. All the mains had some real close racing, in the A Ray had the car to beat, and no one could manage it. I found the wall at a high rate of speed, jarring the guide pin loose...which ruined one segment before getting things back together. Full

pictorial race report and don't forget to watch the 24 hours of Daytona, on line right now, until 2:40PM EST Sunday. I love the new Ford GT!

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-30-16.html


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats Ray !


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Ray has been doing it in T-jets, and damn quick in super stock too.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Magnuts said:


> So MASCAR had our 7th race of the season today, and while we didn't run each car for 8 hours, Shawn's track was in use for 8 hours while we ran the MT/XT class and the BeachJet main event. Great food was on offer, including a special vegetarian chili for yours truly by the hostess of the day, Kristi Molter. All the mains had some real close racing, in the A Ray had the car to beat, and no one could manage it. I found the wall at a high rate of speed, jarring the guide pin loose...which ruined one segment before getting things back together. Full
> 
> pictorial race report and don't forget to watch the 24 hours of Daytona, on line right now, until 2:40PM EST Sunday. I love the new Ford GT!
> 
> http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-30-16.html


Is this in suffolk like long island ny??


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

Virginia


----------

